# Pet peeves



## copper (Dec 29, 2006)

Text messaging

Jared the subway guy

Strangers who stand in my personal space in public places

People who ask questions during movies


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 29, 2006)

Internet acronyms like "lol" and "rofl"

Personalized license plates

Companies that rip off the "got milk" slogan and use it for their own advertising. . . "Got ________?"   First of all, i'm sick enough of milk using it. It's been what, like 15 years? Try something new. So it really pisses me off when other companies use it. Can't you come up with you're own ideas? It's not funny or clever.


----------



## Cathy8 (Jan 2, 2007)

The 2000 spam emails about male enlargement i get in my inbox everyday.

"Old lady" smelling perfume that some people seem to bathe in - especially when you are still gagging on it after they have left the room. I guess this can apply to all perfume and cologne warn in excess, not just the old lady scents.

When the drive-thru attendant forgets to give me a straw and i don't realize it until i'm back to work. I guess that brings up another pet peeve of mine - drinking fast food drinks without a straw.


----------



## Freesia (Jan 4, 2007)

I hate those little ear piece phones. When people use them in public i either think they are talking to me or talking to themselves until i realize they are on the phone.


----------



## shilo (Jan 5, 2007)

I hate it when people cough or sneeze and don't cover their mouth or even turn their head.  Also, it drives me NUTS when someone has a runny nose and instead of blowing it they just sniffle constantly.


----------



## *zoe (Jan 9, 2007)

Adam Sandler
The skinny jeans teens are wearing these days
Reality TV
Pen stealers


----------



## Cloud (Jan 10, 2007)

Pen chewers


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 15, 2007)

I must confess I'm a pen thief but no pen chewer.

I loathe nextel and that bleeping bleeping. I don't want to hear your conversation?


----------



## apple (Jan 15, 2007)

I hate people who you are around daily (like co-workers) who have the exact same annoying ringtone (like say the x-files theme song) for seriously years. The workplace is a good place to put your phone on VIBRATE!! 

I got to a point where i was hearing the ring tone in my dreams.  Aaaah!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 19, 2007)

I hate it when someone leaves and empty roll of toilet paper in the bathroom. Really, how hard is it to replace the roll?


----------



## apple (Jan 23, 2007)

People who don't flush toilets in public bathrooms.


----------



## jellyfish (Feb 3, 2007)

It drives me nuts when someone is cold and instead of turning the thermostat up a couple degrees to a comfortable temperature they turn it up to 85. It's not going to make it heat up any faster and chancer are you'll forget to turn it down until the temperature actually nears the 85 degrees you set it to. Then in a frantic move you'll turn the heat down to 55 because you're "so hot you're going to die!". You'll wake up in a frigid panic in the middle of the night wondering why you have no feeling in your feet and turn the heat back up to 85. Wouldn't it just make more sense to set the temperature at 70 degrees in the first place? Grrrrrr.


----------



## Cathy8 (Feb 4, 2007)

jellyfish said:
			
		

> It drives me nuts when someone is cold and instead of turning the thermostat up a couple degrees to a comfortable temperature they turn it up to 85. It's not going to make it heat up any faster and chancer are you'll forget to turn it down until the temperature actually nears the 85 degrees you set it to. Then in a frantic move you'll turn the heat down to 55 because you're "so hot you're going to die!". You'll wake up in a frigid panic in the middle of the night wondering why you have no feeling in your feet and turn the heat back up to 85. Wouldn't it just make more sense to set the temperature at 70 degrees in the first place? Grrrrrr.



Oh i hate that too!


----------



## Bliss (Feb 5, 2007)

Scab pickers, nose pickers and pimple pickers.  At least do it in the bathroom so I don't have to watch!


----------



## copper (Feb 5, 2007)

Women with extremely long fingernails
Men with long fingernails
Long toenails

Ew.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 8, 2007)

People who talk about bodily functions. I really don't want to know that you had diahrea or that you are constipated, i promise.


----------



## Mindy (Feb 15, 2007)

I hate hate HATE those automated telephone systems that require you to actually say the options. I swear they never recognize the option I'm trying to say and i always get stuck in some stupid loop of "I'm sorry, i didn't understand you. Please say your option again."  By the time i actually talk to a real person I'm ready to have a temper tantrum.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2007)

Mindy said:
			
		

> I hate hate HATE those automated telephone systems that require you to actually say the options. I swear they never recognize the option I'm trying to say and i always get stuck in some stupid loop of "I'm sorry, i didn't understand you. Please say your option again."  By the time i actually talk to a real person I'm ready to have a temper tantrum.



Ditto


----------



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

My husband always takes a mug of coffee with him to work with him, but he ALWAYS leaves it in the car. Then the next morning he'll take another mug with him. Eventually we have none left in the cupboards and I'm left with nothing to put my tea in. I had him bring them in the other day and he had over 15 of them in his car. Drives me CRAZY!!!


----------



## freckles66 (Mar 18, 2007)

People who speak really loudly in enclosed spaces (buses , subways.) I have to deafen myself with music to not hear most NY'ers conversations.

Michele in NY


----------



## sandalwood (Mar 19, 2007)

My neighbors get out the pressure washer and wash all 4 of their vehicles every saturday morning, usually starting around 8 am. It's so loud. Couldn't that wait a few hours? And does it really need to be a weekly project?


----------



## CPSoaper (Mar 31, 2007)

Store isles crammed with stuff that you can't get your cart through without knocking stuff off racks.  Or when stores stick "sales bins" in the aisles so that you can't get around because of people stopped to check the items in the bins. 

People that can't at least drive the speed limit.  And can't move over. 

People that don't control their kids in public places.  And I hate it when people let their kids just stare at you over the booth seat. I love kids, but come on! Make the kid sit down and mind his/her own business. 

People that during what should be a conservation won't let you get a word in edge wise and the conversation will somehow end up being some way about them.


----------



## Aloha (Apr 3, 2007)

Websites that have those verification image things where you have to type in the letters to prove you are a real person and not a spammer. I understand their purpose, but some of them are so indistinguishable that they are turning away real humans as well.


----------



## Noel (May 10, 2007)

Gas prices!!!


----------



## Karina (Jul 19, 2007)

Businesses that purposely misspell words trying to be clever. Or add a Z on the end of a word rather than an S. Also when a word i placed in quotation marks for no particular reason.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

jellyfish said:
			
		

> Internet acronyms like "lol" and "rofl"


  I'm guilty of that...

I have a long list of pet peeves.. let's see what my biggest ones are...
a) People who don't wash their hands after using the bathroom
b)   " who don't use a tissue to blow their nose but continue to sniffle or even worse suck it up the nose *yuck*
c) Commercials on tv; especially when the first one comes on just after a show started 1 minute before..
d) Not getting things back that people borrowed from me and having to ask for it over and over again
e) Not being able to forward to a movie on a DVD but having to go through all the FBI warning stuff..
f) Crammed isles in stores where I don't fit through with my cart

There's more but I'll stop now


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 20, 2007)

Men that stand around shaking the change in their pockets! 
Little boys who don't put the seat down
Dingy chicks on the phone while driving
Men who think that just because you are blonde, you are stupid


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2007)

*exposed butt cracks
*women walking in high heels that can't
*young girks dresses up like a Pussy Cat Doll
*men wearing white pants
*computers that call you on the phone then ask you to hold the line untill someone can talk to you
*websites where you must get an account just to look at prices 
*websites with bad music
*websites when you can't click back & are trapped on their site forever
*websites where the pages come in or go out in a spiral or from right to left or some other *fancy* way :roll: 

I could go on & on-LOL!


----------



## yellowflower (Jul 20, 2007)

I hate it when you are driving down a residential road and the car in front of you stops to chat with someone in a passing car going the opposite direction. Instead of pulling over or at least moving out of your way they continue to chat until you honk or drive up on the sidewalk to go around them.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2007)

"It drives me nuts when someone is cold and instead of turning the thermostat up a couple degrees to a comfortable temperature they turn it up to 85. It's not going to make it heat up any faster..."

I do this & I am "positive" it does make it cool down/warm up faster -LOL! She says putting a word in quotes that does not need to be & using a computer acronym.

People who speak about themselves in 3rd person....


----------



## yellowflower (Jul 20, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> *women walking in high heels that can't



That's me every time I attempt to walk in heels


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2007)

PDA

Public Displays of Affection-ICK!


----------



## copper (Jul 21, 2007)

When you are watching tv and the same annoying commercial comes on every single commercial break.


----------



## iheartchocolate (Jul 25, 2007)

Those toilets where you have to hold the lever down until the toilet flushes completely or else it won't actually flush.


----------



## lizzytish (Jul 30, 2007)

Mean people on message boards.  

okay, mean people in general.  Or rude, or both.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Men who leave the toilet seat up for you to fall into in the middle of the night.. 

and 

Men who leave the toilet seat down and pee all over the seat because they are too lazy to lift it, and put it back down when they are done.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 31, 2007)

Dang.....I am one of those mean people, or at least that is what everyones first impression of me is  :twisted: [/quote]


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL you are silly Dragonfly!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 31, 2007)

Its true!  I am a really nice person if you get to know me, but no one wants to for some reason.  maybe it is because I am blonde and I don't act like a dumba$$


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Dragonfly, I am glad you dont act like your hair color... I have one at work  :roll: boy o boy I can just strangle her :roll: 

Your cool Dragonfly...  :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 4, 2007)

Well thanks.  It is a lot easier being on a board where people can talk to me instead of seeing me.  I think our true selves are represented here.  

Carrie


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 4, 2007)

My wife is a blond and really smart.  She knows what you mean.  I just love this place.  My pet peeve is going onto a soapmaking forum, and there are several like this, that think men cannot make a good bar of soap, just because I'm a man! :roll:   I know several male soapiers who make great soap & B&B products.  I thank you guys for not being prejudgemental when it comes to being a male soapier! 8)  Mandy was even nice enough to let me be a Moderator, how cool is that!  Thanks Mandy!
Well, that's it.  I love this place!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 4, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Its true!  I am a really nice person if you get to know me, but no one wants to for some reason.  maybe it is because I am blonde and I don't act like a dumba$$



Carrie, I'm sure glad we are getting to know you....I think your just great!  A nice person.  


Paul.... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 5, 2007)

I am glad that I got one this forum, cuz I was on another one and they were terrible to new people.  This place is just like I am with family.  Thanks everyone!!!


----------

